# M3 Game Manager v35



## linFox (Oct 17, 2007)

M3 Adapter GM v35 and G6 U-Disk Manager v4.9 are out, with plenty of game fixes.

The M3 GM and the Update-only version of the G6 Manager are available on my Downloads Page (I haven't gotten the full install of the G6 Manager yet, so it's as yet only available on Gbalpha.cn).

The almighty Google Translator says:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. Improvement projects:
> Game Summary resolve compatibility:
> Not soft reset the game: 13 has been resolved
> Not running game: 6 has been resolved
> ...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice, but it looks like I won't need it at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh well, I'll just install it... Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Xuio (Oct 17, 2007)

Juiced 2 works now, not bad... but in 1491 Bleach - GM v35 crashes, heh.


----------



## test84 (Oct 17, 2007)

i think an update for G6 Lite will be soon as well.
hope they dont forget M3/G6 Lite soon.


----------



## kazumi213 (Oct 21, 2007)

GM v35a and G6 UDisk Manager v4.9a are out. Fix THG.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> M3 Game Manager v35a (21-10-2007):
> 1. Resolve "1517 - Tony underground Driving Range (US)," the problem can not run, can now use rapid printed in the normal games and soft reset;
> 2. Update "- referring to a" smart Library, 1522 and before the game NDS configuration can be automatically read and mandatory use of Chinese name of the game show.


----------

